# JFKennedy Drive bike lane in GGPark



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Any of you see the new bike lane on JFK Drive near the Conservatory of Flowers? The roadway for autos is now separated from the bike lane by painted lines where parking now resides.

If you ride in the confined bike lane you have to deal with parked cars and doors opening from the left and the curb on the right. How did this get approved?


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I think the SFBC wishes this was the Netherlands.

There really was nothing wrong with the previous lane assignments. I wonder what the total bill was for this interesting experiment.

I know it's still early in the process, but people are still parking their vehicles in the new bike lanes. 

Also, now bikers are forced to practically ride in the gutter where all the road debris accumulates. 
I usually avoid riding in the gutter to prevent a puncture.

I'm just gonna stick to the traffic lane and hammer like I usually do.


----------



## karungguni (Mar 8, 2012)

Gotta love with all the neglected road maintenance if SF somebody solves a non problem with lots of money and makes it worth. At least Mirkarimi cannot be blamed for this one


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Went through it today and there were tons of idiots who parked it in the bike lane. Thankfully, they were fully ticketed.


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

I see a lot of bike lanes in SF that goes for a few blocks and then just ends. Why bother?


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder who they'll be mad at. Bicyclist or meter maids, maybe both? Hate to see resources spent on this project since it was just fine as is.


johnny dollar said:


> Thankfully, they were fully ticketed.


----------

